# How do I fix "error initializing output device when I try to print?



## funnierthanme (Feb 21, 2012)

I could print one minute and not the next. My message is "error initializing output device." My computer is a Dell Inspiron 570 SP 1, 7 weeks old and my printer is a Dell 926 all-in-one printer/scanner.

Every fix I found so far speaks in Geek to me. I know nothing much about computers and when I read one fix was to find the Print Server Program in the Corel folder and rt. click on the NN I had no idea whick planet I lived on anymore. I couldn't find the Corel folder. 

Also, I turned my PC and printer off and disconnected them from one another, turned the printer back on, connected it to the computer and turned the computer back on. Not a fix, either.

I deleted Word Perfect and reinstalled it and that didn't fix it. BTW, Word Perfect is on my computer because I wanted it there. I like the program, but if it can't be fixed, I will accept that.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

That error is known to occur when you try to print from a version of WordPerfect which isn't Windows 7-compatible. Check here for your version's compatibility: Windows 7 Compatibility for wordperfect: Drivers, Updates, Downloads

Note: Your profile says _Windows 7 Service pack 3_ ???
There is no official SP3 for Windows 7 yet, only SP1


----------



## funnierthanme (Feb 21, 2012)

I typed the Service Pack 3 and don't know how to correct that. It's a Service Pack 1. How do I fix that?


----------



## funnierthanme (Feb 21, 2012)

A couple of days ago, I complained on the Corel "contact" website that I was getting the message "error initializing output device" and gave them my serial number and Word Perfect version, etc. Yesterday, I got a call from them and was told I needed to buy a newer version. that would work with Windows 7. They didn't support Word Perfect 11 any longer. 
]
There weren't any patches to make it work. I could get it upgraded for cheap since I had it already. Well, I went to their website and downloaded the trial version of it, Word Perfect X5, but when I tried to print, I got the message "error initializing output device. This is for the current version that is supposed to work with Windows 7. It doesn't. I sure am glad I didn't buy it yet. Are there drivers that I am missing?


----------

